# Calling All Maryland and Pennsylvania Locals...Please Have A Look



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey guys/gals,

I am in the process of planning an amphibian show somewhere in the our two state region next year and have been losing committee members left and right. This is an open call for those who are extremely interested to volunteer both time and opinions to the steering committee for this show. 

Please Do Not Reply To This Post.

Please PM me as soon as possible, and thank you for your consideration in this matter.


----------

